# Question about an Indian Seneca recurve



## Semi-Pro (Apr 8, 2012)

45-50lb recurve bow. the bottom limb is twisted a little at the end. Is there anything i can do to fix this? will it affect the use of the bow? and how much is this thing worth? Thanks.


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Semi,
Here are a few pics of mine I picked up from a family friend. One limb is a little twisted as well. Mine is about a 1964, about 40 to 45lb. I never fixed mine and it shoots fine but I don't shoot it much. I found out it is worth anywhere from $100 to $200....depending on condition and such. Maybe someone else might know more.
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Semi-pro read throiugh this old thread, hope it helps you.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=524034&highlight=twisted+limb


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, very helpfull.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 9, 2012)

I have straightened out three recurves with a twisted limb.  Two of them stayed after the correction.  One went back to the twist after shooting it a few times.

I would heat them in a hot water shower, and then twist the opposite way of the twist.  And then let cool.  Things I learn on this forum.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the link that the thread that showed me how to do it.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=136497


----------



## RogerB (Apr 11, 2012)

As long as there is not enough twist that the bow destrings itself when shot, alittle twist is not a problem.


----------

